# 722K and OTA antenna



## Randy Watson (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi all,

First post here and I'm far from an expert on these things. Here's my dilemma: I've got a 722K and was told at installation they couldn't get the local channels in HD. Is there a way to install an antenna for the locals and still use the DVR to record them? Also-would an attic antenna work? We're able to get decent reception with just a set of rabbit ears-but the wife says they have to go :lol:

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Do you have the OTA module installed in your 722K?

It comes with an open expansion bay on the back (covered by a blank plate if the module is not installed) to install an ~$30 OTA module.

IF you have (or purchase) that module... then all you have to do is connect an antenna, and you will have 2 OTA tuners from which you can record any OTA channel after you go into the menu and run a Local Channel scan.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

We can't know the answers without looking at a TVFOOL plot of your local channels.

http://www.tvfool.com

Put in your address and you'll get a "radar" plot of all of your locals as well as a channel list and estimated signal strength for each at your location.


----------



## Randy Watson (Oct 18, 2010)

It doesn't have the module, are those available only through Dish?

I hope this is the right info from TVfool:

tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3da362134ea29027


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Randy Watson said:


> It doesn't have the module, are those available only through Dish?


No.


----------



## bz2dy (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the antenna module from dish that I will sell to you. I ordered the 722K and the antenna module, but Dish sent me the 722 which does not need the module. Now Dish will not let me return the antenna module.

send me your email or PM me.

Brett


----------



## Randy Watson (Oct 18, 2010)

Apparently I need to make a couple of more posts before I can send a PM :lol:, I'll try to do that and send you a PM


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

Randy Watson said:


> Apparently I need to make a couple of more posts before I can send a PM :lol:, I'll try to do that and send you a PM


You can buy it here for 29.99

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...tm_source=google_base_02_Satellite_Components

that's where I got mine from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Randy Watson (Oct 18, 2010)

Was it fairly easy to install?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Randy Watson said:


> Was it fairly easy to install?


60 seconds.

Remove cover, insert module, re-install screws.


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> 60 seconds.
> 
> Remove cover, insert module, re-install screws.


Plus a reboot and local scan. I was up and running in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

So I had a 722K installed today, but with no over the air module. They are coming back tomorrow morning to install the module. I do not have an HD package and right now have no plans to get one. So with the over the air module will I be able to get those stations in HD and will I be able to record them in HD?

Len


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

lsokoloff said:


> So I had a 722K installed today, but with no over the air module. They are coming back tomorrow morning to install the module. I do not have an HD package and right now have no plans to get one. So with the over the air module will I be able to get those stations in HD and will I be able to record them in HD?
> 
> Len


Yes, but you will only see the channel id and "digital service" in the program guide, so if you want to to record a program you will set a manual timer (i.e by time and channel.)


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Russ - a little story and then an answer.

I called DISH yesterday after I got my 722 installed. Told them that I wanted an over the air module mailed to me. Installation is a no brainer per the installation crew that was here yesterday. The crew yesterday said they did not have one and the warehouse did not have one either. I informed DISH of this when I called and asked them to just send me one. Nope - had to be installed by one of their crews. So I told them to make sure that the installer had one since it sounded like they were not just laying around. No problem said the DISH rep. So I get a call this morning that the installer was on the way and he asked what exactly I needed to be done. I told him I just needed the over the air module and he said he didn't have any and would try to find one. That was about six hours ago, so I suspect I won't see him today. 

On the HD issue, after writing my post yesterday, I looked at the DISH offer of "Free HD for Life." Looks like that's what I'll be doing. Got to do three things and I do them all - sign up for two more years, go to auto bill pay and go with paperless billing. So if I do that, I guess I will have real guide information for programming purposes.

Len


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

russ9 said:


> Yes, but you will only see the channel id and "digital service" in the program guide, so if you want to to record a program you will set a manual timer (i.e by time and channel.)


Don't know what the difference is with my VIP622 maybe because I own it,but I am getting the program guide information for my OTA channels,but I also subscribe to my locals and I don't have an HD package just AT250 SD package.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You have to SUBSCRIBE to Locals, whether or not Dish has them in HD, in order to get guide data for the locals, even if you get them via OTA antenna.


----------



## fuzzman99 (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you only get guide information for locals that are part of the DISH local packages? I am going to receive channels that are not part of my DISH locals.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You only get guide information for locals that Dish has the guide information for. If they're not carried in any way by Dish, you're not going to get any info. Edit: Which is to say, yes, you'll get the guide info for non-market channels you can pick up.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Dish does carry guide info for some local channels they don't carry. Check the sub-channels for Louisville at http://jameslong.name/markets/f72.html. My own market has listings for a second PBS channel, but it's not shown on James' chart.


----------



## fuzzman99 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. So, if I am receiving the Louisville locals via DISH and am able to pickup the Lexington locals via OTA (which DISH also provides in that market) then I should get guide info for those channels as well, correct?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If you subscribe to your locals, then yes, "you'll get the guide info for non-market channels you can pick up."


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> If you subscribe to your locals, then yes, "you'll get the guide info for non-market channels you can pick up."


If your statement is true, then why don't I get guide information for my OTA PBS & ION? I do subscribe to my locals.

Is there a way to turn it on?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

RickDee said:


> If your statement is true, then why don't I get guide information for my OTA PBS & ION? I do subscribe to my locals.
> 
> Is there a way to turn it on?


You only get the info if Dish *carries* the channel. So, for example, many of my customers are on the edge of the San Francisco DMA, but could never get San Francisco channels OTA due to hills & a mountain in the way. Luckily, they get SF locals via Dish. But many can ALSO get the Sacramento locals OTA, even though they aren't in the Sac DMA. But because Dish carries those Sac locals for folks in the Sac DMA, the guide information is in the system, and folks in the SF area who can pick up Sac stations OTA will get guide data for those stations.

If dish doesn't carry a station at all, then you won't get the guide data regardless.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

RickDee said:


> If your statement is true, then why don't I get guide information for my OTA PBS & ION? I do subscribe to my locals.
> 
> Is there a way to turn it on?


Probably not. Here is my guess as to why you don't get the guide info... I think the ION on dish is a national feed. As the call letters for your OTA ION does not match "ION" you don't get the guide. Likewise you are probably watching a translator station for your PBS and the call letters do not match the station you get via dish. For example here in South Dakota all PBS stations are translators of the main station. The PBS station for the Sioux Falls DMA is the OTA station in Sioux Falls. The PBS I watch is a full power translator but with different call letters than the one in Sioux Falls, so I get no guide for my OTA PBS even though the content is identical.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

So if you have an ATSC tuner in your HDTV or an ATSC converter box isn't there a OTA guide that you can get OTA to describe what is on which channel?.

I don't have an HDTV or converter box that's why I'm asking this question.To see if there would be any benefit to get a converter box,compared to always accepting what channel information Dish provides.Thanks.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> So if you have an ATSC tuner in your HDTV or an ATSC converter box isn't there a OTA guide that you can get OTA to describe what is on which channel?.
> 
> I don't have an HDTV or converter box that's why I'm asking this question.To see if there would be any benefit to get a converter box,compared to always accepting what channel information Dish provides.Thanks.


Some OTA stations send out guide info as well. It's kinda creepy. I can hit Guide on my Vizio remote and see the OTA guide.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Some OTA stations send out guide info as well. It's kinda creepy. I can hit Guide on my Vizio remote and see the OTA guide.


I thought there was so I appreciate the reply.Thanks.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> Some OTA stations send out guide info as well. It's kinda creepy. I can hit Guide on my Vizio remote and see the OTA guide.


I have noticed this too. When my TV is tuned to OTA, it knows what is on on the channel it is tuned to. It not only has information for what is playing now, but also has information for future shows for up to twelve hours. :hurah:

I have wondered why Dish couldn't preserve this embedded information and use it to update the EPG, since the embedded data is more likely to be correct.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

bnborg said:


> ...
> I have wondered why Dish couldn't preserve this embedded information and use it to update the EPG, since the embedded data is more likely to be correct.


In order to allow your DVR to function as you have expected it to, the Guide Info (Not visible) must include info as to wheteher the episode is new, not new, a duplicate of an earlier episode, not to mention what the *actual* show offering is. (This is not always obvious as sometimes shows change names at the beginning of the season, yet you do not need to create a new timer as the hidden data tells the DVR what show it *actually* is.

The info the network displays would not satisfy your DVR's requirements.


----------

